# best hobby shop in dallas tx?????



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

okay guy's going to big D in a week. where's the biggest and best hobby shop in dallas.---------also anybody been to wild bill's hobby shop in irving thanks the hawk


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Yeah might have to make a trip here soon myself. It seems that all the decent shops here in Tulsa have recently closed.


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

Hmmm...

Since I moved here, I'd like to know, too.

I know the HobbyTown in Arlington is pretty decent - fairly good selection of plastic, bit sparse on the sci-fi, tho. R/C is plentiful, and I just found another R/C hobby shop up the road a bit from HT - have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well I've lived in Dallas for three years and have watched 4 really nice hobby shops close down. All that's really left that I know of are two Hobbytowns (one in Grapevine and one big one in Dallas off of I-75 and Walnut Hill) a couple of Hobby Lobbys and a few really tiny shops that are overpriced, dusty, and don't carry any scifi. One's in Irving and the other is in Carrollton right off the toll road.

I went to Wild Bill's once I think. I don't remember being all that impressed. It was a couple of years ago though. Most of the big places left are R/C only. Hobbytown is more than half R/C, trains and airsoft.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Heavens Eagle said:


> Yeah might have to make a trip here soon myself. It seems that all the decent shops here in Tulsa have recently closed.


I'm here in OKC and there's not a lot of shops here either. Just HobbyTown, and they're usually out of everything. Most of the time I get, "we can order it for you". Well I can do that myself.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

REL said:


> I'm here in OKC and there's not a lot of shops here either. Just HobbyTown, and they're usually out of everything. Most of the time I get, "we can order it for you". Well I can do that myself.


That's the offer I seemed to get a lot from the one in Columbia that closed its doors a few years ago (thankfully-the staff were completely self-absorbed and negligent).


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I've been to Wild Bills (years ago) and found a AMT Klingon D7 - older production too... Wasn't remotely expensive - ~$20!


----------

